# Clothes



## kraine (Jul 29, 2010)

Why do I hate drawing clothes soooo much? Haha. I don't like drawing things nude, but I don't draw clothes. I always end up draping cloth on things. Example.





http://d.facdn.net/art/kraine/1280431287.kraine_bioindustrial.png


----------



## Smelge (Jul 30, 2010)

I think this one of the reasons people draw characters naked so much. Clothes are a lot harder than nudity.


----------



## Jw (Jul 30, 2010)

It's something you've got to practice until you want to kill yourself. Then take a break and practice some more. 

I hate drawing clothes too, but I usually toss on a t-shirt and some shorts or jeans-- things I've studied a bit in real life. Maybe you would try doing that: stare at friends or random strangers in public and see how their clothing looks as they move.


----------



## FireFeathers (Jul 31, 2010)

Be sure to rub your hands evilly, maybe drool and slurp a  little while glaring at strangers in public. Everyone loves that.

Drapes. Look at your sweet drapes. DRAAAPESSS; they give enough idea about clothing folds; but like everything else they take practice.


----------



## Ataraxis (Jul 31, 2010)

I think it's a big help to study fashion a wee bit, so that when it comes to covering up your characters, you actually have some idea of styles that you want to draw, instead of just going "Damn it, burlap sack time," and throwing on some generic clothing or other.


----------



## Jw (Jul 31, 2010)

FireFeathers said:


> Be sure to rub your hands evilly, maybe drool and slurp a  little while glaring at strangers in public. Everyone loves that.
> 
> Drapes. Look at your sweet drapes. DRAAAPESSS; they give enough idea about clothing folds; but like everything else they take practice.


 
You could just look at the sexually attractive people, then you'd have and excuse-- "I'm studying art"! Wait, that wasn't the right excuse...

Eh, I know that would come up eventually. You can get away with it at the mall. That way you can troll for mall ass look at prospective subjects for studying clothing


----------



## Smelge (Jul 31, 2010)

ITT: the realisation that girls look better without their clothes.

And I fully support this movement.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't have any advice, I just wanna say the sloth thing is cute.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 31, 2010)

jwmcd2 said:


> You could just look at the sexually attractive people, then you'd have and excuse-- "I'm studying art"! Wait, that wasn't the right excuse...


 
lol that's what my friend does when we catch her ogling hot guys in suits. I have been known to be guilty of it too on a few occasions...


----------



## Jw (Jul 31, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> lol that's what my friend does when we catch her ogling hot guys in suits. I have been known to be guilty of it too on a few occasions...


 
Hahaha, my usual excuse is a little different. Roughly half a year ago a female friend who's in the nursing program with me saw me watching this one attractive girl that was bent over looking at something on the bottom shelf at some store in the mall. 
She said "look any closer and your eyes will fall out".
"Oh, I was just checking to see if she had scoliosis. Aaaand, nope, I don't think she does... wait a minute... oh, nope, she doesn't. Never mind. What were we doing?"

INB4 "You're a pig!"-- she could have bent down with her knees instead of sticking her butt out there.


----------



## jcelseyblock (Aug 6, 2010)

I think that to have a better character you need to be able to draw them with _aaand_ without clothes. So you're on the right track


----------

